# ~*~ The shit doesn't fit in it! lol ~*~



## MacVirgin (Nov 11, 2006)

Whahahaha yeah, so like i said in the haul section hubby says i'm in denail. When he saw me trying to fit my mac into the case he laught so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He was like 'told you your mac shit is not gonna fit in there!'. I did my best to fit everything in there, but no luck this is just half of it and i can not close it lol. and there is some stuff on their way here to hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna sell this traincase and get me a big one for my mac stuff also.


----------



## aziza (Nov 11, 2006)

Girl, I coulda told you that! The way you haul...you need like 3 or 4 of those bad boys!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 11, 2006)

lol!! i realise that now...... the stuff not fitting was a real eyeopener for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I didn't want to get the bigger one but i guess i better do that


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice stash, hon!  That traincase is bursting at the seams!  Maybe that new MAC 2.6 traincase will be big enough???


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 11, 2006)

lol thanks! but i know my collection is like a grain of salt compared to some i've seen here hahahaha. The fun part is that everything is being used. I try to only buy things i will actualy use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah i adore my lil stash

I so hope that new mac case is a big one. I kinda want a mac case but they go for a ridicules price here!!!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL
haha i'd gladly take some of those pesky mac products from you!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## aziza (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_lol thanks! but i know my collection is like a grain of salt compared to some i've seen here hahahaha. The fun part is that everything is being used. I try to only buy things i will actualy use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah i adore my lil stash

I so hope that new mac case is a big one. I kinda want a mac case but they go for a ridicules price here!!!_

 
It's awesome that you use everything...it's such a waste of moola if it such sits there.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL I know that shit was gonna happen lol.......


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_LOL I know that shit was gonna happen lol......._

 
lol! but i know you're just as bad, cause you need another case to!!... so yeah u'r busted missy!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_It's awesome that you use everything...it's such a waste of moola if it such sits there._

 
 i know i think so too... that's whu i don't buy a entire collection.. such a waste of money. But i must say i have some things i don't use like my pleasureflush, back-up msfs and other back ups i have. Some things i buy for the sake of collecting to. But all of te rest gets a lot of love since i allredy sold a lot of my other brands. I'm trying to switch as much as i can to mac, but not everything offcourse. Other stuf like Make-Up Studio i love to death also and will not exchange those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## angelica (Nov 15, 2006)

Its all nice and neat! and btw if shit dont fit ...theres room at my place for 'em


----------



## labwom (Nov 16, 2006)

What kind of case is that and where did you get it? I like it! My shit might fit lol.


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your pigments collection


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2006)

nice case...my stuff will definitely fit into that case of yours. If you don't want the case...lmk!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 29, 2006)

My shit also doesn't fit anymore hahaha


----------

